# Steam Spiel gekauft, doch kein Vollbildmodus möglich!? Erledigt! -> Löschen?



## Mylode (9. Juni 2014)

*Steam Spiel gekauft, doch kein Vollbildmodus möglich!? Erledigt! -> Löschen?*

Hallöchen,
Hat sich erledigt .... hab den Pc neu gestartet und es geht seltsam... naja egal ^^ trotzem danke.  kann man das theard hier löschen?


----------



## GeForce (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: Steam Spiel gekauft, doch kein Vollbildmodus möglich!? Erledigt! -> Löschen?*

Habe ich auch manchmal, einfach Programme mit Overlays schließen (Origin, Xfire, Fraps, etc ...).

P.s.: Deinstallier doch TuneUP Utilities und nimm CCleaner ... deutlich besser


----------



## sani1008 (9. Juni 2014)

Bitte löschen


----------



## BoeserKuchen (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: Steam Spiel gekauft, doch kein Vollbildmodus möglich!? Erledigt! -> Löschen?*

alt + enter schon probiert?


----------



## hodenbussard (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: Steam Spiel gekauft, doch kein Vollbildmodus möglich!? Erledigt! -> Löschen?*

format c: als Alternative


----------

